# Water.



## Joe____17 (Feb 20, 2007)

Is there any way to keep the specific gravity to stay the same everytime i do a water change? I do one once a week.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm not sure if I understand your question correctly, but if you want to kept your S.G the same when doing a water change, just replace the water with water of the same S.G as the tank.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

im not too sure either. Why don't you go ahead and explain to us how you do your water changes?


----------



## Joe____17 (Feb 20, 2007)

I ususally top off my water with water with some salt in it. But not too much, it seems go down a little bit usually.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

thats because you're just topping it off...you're not actually doing water changes...
You're supposed to take some water out and replace it with new saltwater with the same SG. Not just "some salt, but not too much."


----------

